# Hiding steel posts for new privacy fence?



## fferd (Jun 16, 2012)

Soon I will replace my existing chain link fence with a 6 foot privacy fence about 270 linear feet. So far the plan is using steel posts, pressure treated rails, top plate, and 6" kickboard (for the big dogs) while using cedar (possible board-on-board) for the slats. I want to do this right the first time so I don't mind spending a little extra for quality.

I'd like to hide the steel posts since they will be facing the yard. One promising option is a rail bracket from OZ Post that has screw points for the rails and for 2x4's ment to surround the post.










This site has a nice install pdf if anyone cares to see more about it. Its the large bracket at the bottom.
http://www.hooverfence.com/catalog/hardware/oz-post/fence-brackets.htm

My main concern is how secure would the fence be since the rails will not butt up against each other like they would with a standard rail bracket like the Simpson Strong-Tie?

Also, there is the Postmaster Post which is a replacement for the standard steel posts. Some seem to like it, some don't, so I haven't decided yet if I want to try it or go with something more tried and true.

One last bit, I assume a kickboard means there isn't a need for a bottom rail, correct? So just use a kickboard, middle rail, and a pair of top rails connected to top plate be sufficiently sturdy?

Any other advice would be fantastic.


----------

